# Do you have a sample contract with clients you use?



## haring

Hey Pros!

Do you happen to have a sample written contract you use with clients?
I have put together one but I am not sure whether it is detailed enough.... Here it is: Sample Wedding Photography Services Contract with Photo Release Form | HÃ¤ring  Miami Wedding Photography
Can you post a sample contract you use?
It would help a lot of us!
Thanks a lot!
Otto


----------



## MACollum

It looks a little complicated. JMO. You might try to dumb it down a little so no one is scared off. I read something somewhere about how you shouldn't explain anything in the contract because it could come back on you. If your contract is full of legalese your clients may ask you to explain and if you explain it wrong or something the contract could be nullified.

I am not a lawyer, but you could check with one. It probably wouldn't cost much to get one to look over your contract or even make one for you.


----------



## KmH

Otto,

Contract law varies from state to state, county to county, and city to city.

You need to have a local attorney verify that all of your contract terms are enforceable where you do business.

Anything less leaves you woefully exposed to the possibility of having to endure great financial hardships.

http://www.amazon.com/Business-Lega...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1256333294&sr=8-1 The book is Business and Legal Forms for Photographers by Tad Crawford.


----------



## haring

Of course, law varies from state to state.  The contract above is only a general contract.  It is a good starting point.  My lawyer friend looked at it and he says it works in Florida.  (Contract law allies to a State and it is the same in every municipality withing a given State.)


----------



## IgsEMT

Otto,
Here's Copy/paste of mine:


*- WEDDING PHOTOGRAPHY AGREEMENT - *​ *Event Date: *____________ _____ ____ 
*Time Photography Starts:* ____________ *Time Photography Ends: *____________ 
*Client Name: *___________________ _______________________________ 
*Phone (1): *_________________ ext: ________ *Email *: _________________________
*Phone (2): *_________________ext: ________ *Fax :* _______ ext: ______
*Address: *_________________________________________________________ 
*______ *___________________________________________________ 
*_________________________________________________________ *
*Site Location (be specific): *
*1)*_______________________________________________*_______________________ *
*_______________________________________________________________________*
*2)______________________________________________________________________ *
*________________________________________________________________________ *
*Summary and description **of Services:* _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ 
*Photography fee agreed to: *______ __________ A minimum deposit of $____ ___ is due at the signing of this agreement; the half balance is to be paid by date of the wedding (event). The remaining balance is to be paid in cash upon delivery of the proofs and/or CD/DVD.
*ENTIRE AGREEMENT: *This agreement contains the entire understanding between *&#8211;Photographer* - and the -CLIENT-. It supersedes all prior and simultaneous agreements between the parties. The only way to add or change this agreement is to do so in writing, signed by all the parties. If the parties choose to waive one provision of this agreement, it does not change any other provision. Any waivers made at the time of the signing, or agreed to prior, are to be notated on the original contract. 
*SERVICES RESERVATION: *A complete, signed contract (by both parties), as well as the minimum deposit payment are required to reserve the date and time of the photographic coverage. 
*STYLE SPECIFICS: *It is up to the CLIENT to specify the overall desired style of shooting to be done and communicate this with &#8211;PHOTOGRAPHER-, it is agreed by both parties that the PHOTOGRAPHER shall attempt to emulate the agreed upon style. PHOTOGRAPHER agrees to use his/her skills, experience, and abilities to achieve a satisfactory result for the CLIENT. There is no guarantee that the final results will be exactly in line with the CLIENTS vision, and the CLIENT recognizes the photography is an art form both subjective and variable. It is recognized by both parties that, good communication will help facilitate this and setting aside time at the ceremony/reception for posed/group shots will facilitate a well rounded final product. The CLIENT understands that it is their responsibility to allow and schedule sufficient time for successful documentation of their event. Written timelines/notes ahead of time are helpful in sticking to a schedule and achieving a desirable result. CLIENT&#8217;s initials acknowledge their understanding. X_____.
*SHOOTING TIME / ADDITIONS: *The photography schedule and selected methodology are agreed upon by both the CLIENT and PHOTOGRAPHER, and are designed to accomplish the stated goals and wishes of the CLIENT in a manner enjoyed by all parties. CLIENT and &#8211;PHOTOGRAPHER- agree that punctuality is essential to that purpose. Shooting commences at the scheduled start time. Additional time MAY be available, however the CLIENT should not expect it with certainty. Any additional shooting time, services, or products should be expected to entail additional costs. 
*HOUSE RULES: *The photographer is limited by any guidelines, or house rules, of a ceremony official (if applicable) or site management. The photographer will abide by these limitations. It is agreed that the CLIENT is responsible for ensuring that these limitations are communicated to the photographer in advance of the date of coverage (the earlier the better), and agrees to accept the technical results of these limitations on the photographer, such negative effects can be but are not limited to, grainier images, limited shot selection, limited composition, and similar. Negotiation with the officials for moderation of guidelines is CLIENT's responsibility; -PHOTOGRAPHER- will offer technical recommendations only. 
*COPYRIGHTS: *The photographs produced by &#8211;PHOTOGRAPHER- are protected by Federal Copyright Law (all rights reserved) and may not be reproduced in any manner without &#8211;PHOTOGRAPHER- explicitly written permission. Upon final payment by the CLIENT, and delivery of imagery, _*limited*_copyright release of the resulting images will be transferred to the CLIENT under the specific conditions/stipulations provided in the &#8216;copyright release&#8217;, and of the nature agreed to by both parties. A signed copy of the copyright release will be provided with the DVD/R or CD/R containing any released files/ digital images. 
*EXHIBITION: *CLIENT grants PHOTOGRAPHER permission to display selected images resulting from this assignment as an example of PHOTOGRAPHER work and for entrance into photographic competitions, publication, or direct printing and release all claims to profits, or direct profits that may arise from the use of images, additionally, CLIENT waves. It is the standard policy of PHOTOGRAPHER to never use such images in a negative manner, and should a specific image or the use of such an image be objectionable to the CLIENT, PHOTOGRAPHER Policy is to discontinue use of such an image as soon as is practical. 
*MODEL RELEASE: *The CLIENT hereby grants to PHOTOGRAPHER and its legal representatives and assigns, the irrevocable and unrestricted right to use and publish photographs of the CLIENT or in which the CLIENT may be included, for editorial, trade, advertising and any other purpose and in any manner and medium; to alter the same without restriction. The CLIENT hereby releases PHOTOGRAPHER and its legal representatives and assigns from any and all claims and liability relating to said photographs. The CLIENT agrees that the client&#8217;s guests, spouse, family members, and attendees of the event shall be made aware of the photography taking place at this event and that they may at any time become subjects of the photographs. It is the CLIENT&#8217;s responsibility to inform attendees of this. 
*LIMIT OF LIABILITY: *In the unlikely event that the photographer is unable to photograph the event, for any reason beyond his control, -PHOTOGRAPHER- will make every reasonable effort to secure a replacement photographer. If the situation should occur and a suitable replacement is not found, responsibility and liability is limited to the return of all payments received for the photography fee. &#8211;PHOTOGRAPHER- takes great care with respect to the exposure, storage, processing and delivery the images. If, in the unlikely event photographs are lost, destroyed, or stolen for reasons within or beyond &#8211;PHOTOGRAPHER- control, -PHOTOGRAPHER- liability is limited to the return of all payments received for the event package. 
*SECURITY DEPOSITS: *In the event of cancellation by the CLIENT, the security deposit paid is non-refundable. It shall be liquidated damages to &#8211;PHOTOGRAPHER- in the event of a breach of contract by CLIENT. The CLIENT shall additionally be responsible for payment for any &#8211;PHOTOGRAPHER- costs incurred up to time of cancellation. This can be up to the complete amount of the agreed upon photography fee. In the event of cancellation by the PHOTOGRAPHER, security deposit will be refunded.
*COMPLETION SCHEDULE: *Photography processing takes approximately __5__ days, and proofs should be ready for viewing no later than ______ assuming the event/shoot takes place at the scheduled date and time. Expect physical proofs and/or CD/DVD to take an additional 7 to 10 days. 
*PAYMENT SCHEDULE*: Minimum Deposit is due at signing. Balance is payable in full by time of wedding (event), prior to start of shooting. The Payment forms accepted at time of shooting are *cash and/or postal money order*. All other forms of payment must have cleared prior to the beginning date/time of coverage. 
  I (CLIENT) have read and understood the terms above. I hereby agree to the terms of this contract. An accurate reproduction of this contract has the same effect as the original. 
  Signed ____________________________________ (Client) Date ________________ 
  (CLIENT / CLIENT&#8217;s representative)
  Signed ______________________________________ (Client) Date ________________ 
  (Representative of &#8211;PHOTOGRAPHER-)


----------



## KmH

haring said:


> ..... My lawyer friend looked at it and he says it works in Florida.


That's the ticket. :thumbup:

There are a bunch of other sample wedding contracts here, you may have already found.


----------

